# NAD!! Rivera TBR-1M



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Couldn't help but share this cool ass rack-mount amp. Basically, it's a 2-channel amp that has stereo power amp sections, so you can run each channel indepedently at 60 watts each, or together, like most 2-channel amps, at 120 watts. Back panel even has separate speaker jacks for 'Power Amp A' and 'Power Amp B'.

Check out this sweet video of this amp if you haven't heard of it. Paul Rivera is a man that's ahead of his time!


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations! 
Those are incredible amps. I have a TBR-1SL and a TBR-3, both fantastic. The TBR-3 is the best EL34-based power amp I've used (same as your TBR-1M's power sections) but in stereo!
You'll find so many uses for it. Enjoy!


----------



## danielSunn0))) (Dec 28, 2015)

Thanks Moot!! If I ever find a SL version for a good price I think I'll jump on it. Loving this one, but having the more gained out version would be sweet as well!


----------



## rwe333 (Feb 18, 2006)

KILLER amp. Rivera's M-voiced channel is the best thing they ever designed. Really don't know why they didn't keep that voicing in production, or reissue something similar.


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

A couple of quick pics of my duo:


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

That looks very cool. I'd love to play through that.

I know a few guys who think Mesa's have too many knobs. I think their heads just exploded. LOL


----------



## Moot (Feb 15, 2009)

Another name for these could easily have been "Enough Rope to Hang Yourself," or the ERTHY.
80% of the knobs are push/pull or push/push.
Luckily they're an easy amp to dial in once you get the hang of it; very simple to get good, basic tones out of, but tons of tweakability.


----------

